# Fridge Fan



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Has anyone bought and used a fridge fan that fits in the rear coil chimney to draw air up for better flow rate. There seems to be 2 types. One that turns on with the power and has a thermostat (I thinks its set at about 100 F) that turns the fan on when the temp get too warm . The other is a solar powered fan that runs all the time (I think) doing the same basic job.

I ran into an issue at Myrtle Beach last year where the freezer losts is edge and we had slushey water in the freezer even though we did not add anything. The outside temp was not that high about 85 F but the camper left side (where the fridge is) was facing the sun. In other locations and away from the sun we did not have this issue but for margin I thought this might be a good addition. They are about $40-60 depending on what you buy.

I would think anyone in Texas or Arizona would run into the same issue more frequently due to the temp and intense sun so could benefit from it. Any experience?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Another member put a fan in his with good results. I had a problem in the heat last summer with ours, this is what I found when I took the roof cover off. Made for very bad airflow over the coil.



















My solution was to trim away the roof membrane, secure the insulation and put in a couple of baffles to create better airflow over the coil and it did help out.
The first photo is a piece of plywood that fills in the opening between the top of the fridge and the ceiling. The second one is an angled piece to create smoother airflow up the back of the fridge.



















Mike


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Camping479. I remember seeing this last year before I went to Myrtle Beach so checked mine out. I found it was cut neatly with no obstruction so I thought it would be OK. Glad you brought that up again as there maybe some others that have the Gilligan rubber roof trim.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Well that rules out bad airflow for you then







. Did you check the sensor on the coils in the back of the fridge? For it to be at it's coldest, the sensor should be all the way at the top of the fins.

I tell the DW and kids not to stand there with the door open, have a plan before you open the door







. The ammonia type refrigerators in rv's do not recover very quickly if all the cold air escapes when the door is open for too long. Last year when it was so hot the fridge would be nice and cold in the morning but throughout the day as we opened and closed it and it got hot outside the fridge could not keep up.

Is your fridge affected by the dometic recall? One of the problems caused by the heating element getting too hot was cracked welds and the ammonia leaks out which would cause it to not cool.

Mike


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

camping479 said:


> Is your fridge affected by the dometic recall? One of the problems caused by the heating element getting too hot was cracked welds and the ammonia leaks out which would cause it to not cool.
> 
> Mike


 How do I know if I have a recall? If I search on Outbckers will I find something?

I am going to look but I'll repost if I can't find it.

EDITFound it but mine was made in Sept 05 and the date only go up to may 2003


----------

